# pressure balanced shower faucet



## Kath (Jan 4, 2009)

My new, remodeled bathroom has a pressure balanced shower faucet that pours out water so fast all my hot water is used up before I can get half way through my shower and floods the "decorator shelves" and tub ledges leaving a 1/2 inch of water everywhere. what can be done?


----------



## travelover (Jan 5, 2009)

Several  possibilities come to mind.

1) Close down the shut off valves feeding the shower (these are behind a panel on the other side of the wall.

2) Buy a new low flow shower head

3) Install an adjustable flow control between the shower pipe and the shower head.

Amazon.com: LDR INDUSTRIES 502-3100 SHOWER ARM FLOW CONTROL - WHITE: Home Improvement


----------

